# whats the strangest pet u keep



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

so what is THE STRANGEST ANIMAIL YOU KEEP

mine has to be meal worms lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Define strange lol. Probably the dubia roaches.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

my daughter! :lol2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> my daughter! :lol2:


 lol....


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> so what is THE STRANGEST ANIMAIL YOU KEEP
> 
> mine has to be meal worms lol


but do you actually keep them as pets? or are they a source of food? if theyre the latter then you ant define them as pets

ours are probably fruit beetles, most use them for food but not Ditta, nope she had to buy them as pets :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but do you actually keep them as pets? or are they a source of food? if theyre the latter then you ant define them as pets
> 
> ours are probably fruit beetles, most use them for food but not Ditta, nope she had to buy them as pets :lol2:


 
They are very pretty though:whistling2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I don't have any strange pets _per se_ but I suppose the African Dwarf Frogs are the most unusual of the menagerie that I have. : victory:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Everyone thinks im strange for having a hedgehog.... until they meet her of course :flrt:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Everyone thinks im strange for having a hedgehog.... until they meet her of course :flrt:


 a hedehog your no strange 1 single bit i love hedehogs


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Common Marmosets


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

my husband you can't get no stranger than him lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Well what would be strange to some would be normal to me.
We keep:

Harris Hawks
European eagle owl
Barn owls
Cats
Rats
Mice
Rabbits
Ferrets
Snails


You decide..:lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Most people think i'm peculiar for keeping T's, scorps and snakes. Not to mention a bloody great lizard. Found out last week a bloke I work with has a bosc tho aswell as amphibs. So we're not rare.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been beaten to it but I would say my children too, they are well strange.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Devil's Coach Horse. They are more than just different they are wonderful to watch aswell. Look sod all like a horse, have no Devil Connection. 

They do swing up their 'tail' in defence pose.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Strangest is scorpions I guess, though I tried to keep a Silverfish once, and I used to keep locust when they grew their wings...


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

I have kept roaches, crickets and locusts as pets not for food.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Other people always comment on the sugar gliders. "Sugar whats..." And then, when they see pictures "OMFG!!! THEY ARE SOOOO CUTE WHERE CAN I GET ONE" :bash:.

Personally out of my brood I think my ferrets are the strangest. Not in the sense that they are uncommon but in the sense that they are insane. If they were human they would be suffering from every mental disorder in the book, especially kleptomania but as ferrets dancing around until you smash into something, stealing everything that isnt fixed down and constantly trying to do something even though you failed the last 1'024 times is cute, not crazy.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Stumps said:


> I have kept roaches, crickets and locusts as pets not for food.


I bought some lobster roaches as food, but when I one day opened the tub and saw loads of tiny newborn babies running around I had to keep them as pets lol


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

same as pebbles, my OH..............hes well strange........hes defo an alien...............................................when my daughter was little i used to tell her , thet her dad was an alien..............she went and told all her mates and teacher at school:lol2:


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> I bought some lobster roaches as food, but when I one day opened the tub and saw loads of tiny newborn babies running around I had to keep them as pets lol


Lol i really like roaches, and it dosent seem strange to me, but when people know i keep them its like ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Lots of tarantulas, spiders, scorps, centipedes, land snails, apple snails, assassin bugs and stick insects i think are the strangest pets we keep :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

my other half..if not my dog hes a weirdo :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

These weird creatures.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mmm well i keep 5 type of roaches then have the snails African Land snails, Giant African Land snails then some british snails


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd say Sebastian, my giant Asian Scorpion would be my strangest, even stranger than my Ts


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Giant African Land Snails. Or my dog he's a strange one


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

My husband.......oh and the kids:lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Got to be the fruit beeetles I'd say I keep them to eat up any fruit which we and the reptiles leave LOL 

Can't save the ususal inverts or the roaches as most the roaches are feeders  

Oh no scape that is actually the spotted python chillling out in the dirty washing basket he's very very strange LOL 

Paula


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

alpacas and llamas lol


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

A rabbit.

It is the only one that has come near my house that hasn't found itself in a warm swimming pool with some parsnips and carrots.

I can't understand why we pay to feed food!!


----------



## jeni-arthurmoe (Sep 22, 2008)

probs trantualas ... 

axelotols .. humm theyre not that rare Xd


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Most people recoil in horror when I tell them I have eight tarantulas, Madagascar hissing cockroaches, giant land snails, stick insects and mantids but I don't find my pets strange at all. They are fascinating.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Probably our tarantulas, mantids, scorpions and centipedes.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Teenagers!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Probably my weirdest is my dragon goby..


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I keep rats, snakes and a whopping great dane. The only "normal" pets we have are the guinea pigs, and they're a bit mental.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

We have a 3 legged cat :2thumb:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Either my basenji (barkless dog that is more like a cat!!) or my lory (brush tongued parrot that licks its food lol).


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

probably the Tenrec...although people think we are mad having a pet pigeon for some reason!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Prolly the STOs


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Prolly the STOs


The what?

Love your sig btw! My favourite movie as a child and i have to admit to buying the DVD recently :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the movie a few times *blush* Special editions, dontcha know 

STO: *S*hort *T*ailed *O*possum  I've got two, plus another one staying here at the moment


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skunks i guess


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

striped possums or dwarf mongooses


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wants striped possums!!! Cow


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Probably either my lovely lobster roaches,
or, Victor Meldrew who is a little crabby.No really, he is a little red clawed crab.
Or a large smelly billy goat named Solomon.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Fire bellied newts,although everyone thinks im weird for loveing reptiles :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

It'll either be ditta the mourning gecko, or george the uromastyx I spose


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Strangest.. :hmm:
Maybe my snails? There not very common snails.... :lol:


----------



## Rlhirth (Jan 27, 2010)

well i dont really have any strange pet inless you count my hairless dog.. or my florida soft shell....

but my neighbor would be great for this... his two most unusual pets is a 6 foot alligator in his basement and a female raccoon.... but his list could go on FOREVER!!! his basement is wall to wall with tanks and cages...


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

My dog!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol!:whistling2:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

the most unusual thing i have is my cuban tree boa, i dont know anyone else who has one.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

When I lived in Brazil as a teenager I had a six-banded armadillo. he was called 'Stinky' ('cos he was!), but he was fab- soppy-tame, always into everything if it might contain food. Every now and then he'd bust out of his cage and go exploring- either extending his warren under the garden or getting into the house and raiding the fruit rack. he got on well with the dog, as well.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Wants striped possums!!! Cow


ner ner they are mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*grumbles* Don't likes you no more *HUMPH*


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Ummm either the hermit crabs, the 3 legged newt, the hoggy, the snails, the dwarf frog or maybe the millipedes - arent sure! Most people look a bit strange at me when they ask if I have any pets and give them the list :lol2:


----------



## Rlhirth (Jan 27, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

a lone cricket called Bert he has full run of the lounge. He must be really old now seen as we haven't had crickets for about a year now. and he always starts singing when we have a film on :bash:


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

My strangest pet is about 15 stone, 5 foot, 10 inches tall and ginger!!! and he wears a wedding ring on his left hand...................My god does he take some feeding!!


----------



## neerg (Dec 29, 2009)

hephev said:


> My strangest pet is about 15 stone, 5 foot, 10 inches tall and ginger!!! and he wears a wedding ring on his left hand...................My god does he take some feeding!!


LOL! :2thumb:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Foxie. . the phesant . . . survived being hit by the car, put him in a spare stable to recover and now hes tame as a lamb!!


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

well du no
i have 
bearded dragon 
royal python
firebell toads
hamster 
4rabbits+2babies
cocraches
millipeads 
cane toad
rosie boa
horned frogs
fish
+
wich one do u think?


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Strangest pet? A ten year old daughter that thinks shes gods gift going on 18!!!
And the wife!!!


----------

